# Lee Big Stpper with UV filters



## jeanluc (Jul 17, 2014)

I just got my Lee filter kit and Big Stopper. Planning to use on my 2.8 16-35 II and my 2.8 24-70 II. I normally keep B and W UV filters on these for "protection". Just wondering what others who own the Lee system do......do you put the adapter on over your UV, or take the UV off while using the Lee system. I put the adapter on over my B & W's.... it fits, but when you take the adapter off the UV filter tends to come with it and I could see it easily getting stuck. I have been reading a lot about the UV or no UV "protective" filter debate. I have always used them, but I may "go bare" now.....just wondering what other Lee users do! Thanks for any info!


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 17, 2014)

I take mine off


----------



## SecundumArtemRx (Jul 17, 2014)

Guess I'm just overly protective of damaging the front lens element on the 16-35. I'll usually leave mine on.

For fun sometimes I'll use the Big Stopper with a warming filter for interesting effects.

My two cents and congrats on joining the Big Stopper club.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 17, 2014)

I "go bare" unless I anticipate being in a dusty or sandy area. I am generally pretty confident of my ability to separate filter-threaded objects. In fact, I store filters, lightly screwed together, between metal filter caps - fits in my pocket, won't get damaged by keys. Nota bene: Filter Connection ( www.2filter.com ) warns about screwing a wide angle adapter into a thin polarizer, and I have heard of several people who tried that and had the hardest time separating the polarizer from the adapter afterward. It is tempting to try to save on buying an $80.00 105mm adapter ring and a $320.00 105 mm CPL. Don't mate a modern CPL by its female threads. The only use female threads of a CPL should have is to serve as lens cap holder.


----------



## docsmith (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't have the Lee Big Stopper, but I use grad ND filters a lot. I have found that I sometimes get mechanical vignetting at wider angles if I leave the protective filter on. Something to look for.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jul 18, 2014)

On my 17-40, I have a B+W xs-pro clear filter on all the time. The Lee wide-angle adaptor is attached to that. On the filter holder itself, I have two slots (big or little stopper and a graduated ND), and the 105mm attachment for a 105 B+W extra wide polarizer. On this setup, I have no vignetting at 20mm and above. Heading outside to test the 16-35mm f/4 with it now. 

I would just check for vignetting and decide how wide you need to be able to go with your glass. I'm not at all wedded to front protective filters (don't use them on the lenses that don't require them for weather seal), but I don't like wasting time fiddling with too much stuff to set up my kit, so my lens lives with the Lee adaptor mounted and a 72mm lens cap. If I really need 17mm, I carry a 77mm ND and a 77mm polarizer. Pull the adaptor off, throw those on, and do the grad ND by hand.


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 18, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I take mine off


+1


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jul 18, 2014)

Not completely relevant to the thread, but I said I'd follow up. Like the 17-40mm f/4L, the 16-35mm f/4L IS has no vignetting at 20mm and above with an B+W XS-Pro clear filter, wide angle Lee adaptor, Lee filter holder with two slots and a 105mm adaptor, and a B+W 105mm extra wide circular polarizer. My 24-70mm f/4L IS is good at 24mm.


----------



## faccray (Jul 18, 2014)

I have B+W UV MRC / Nano filters on all my L lenses and leave them on. I use the LEE filter system with both the BIG and LITTLE stopper. I did tests with and without of sunrises/waterfalls etc and there was no difference in the shots that I could see.

I leave them on for the extra protection the filter gives for dust and rain. Also with the nano coating inadvertent marks on the front are just a simple wipe away.

Just my two bobs worth

Regards
Ray


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 18, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Nota bene: Filter Connection ( www.2filter.com ) warns about screwing a wide angle adapter into a thin polarizer, and I have heard of several people who tried that and had the hardest time separating the polarizer from the adapter afterward. It is tempting to try to save on buying an $80.00 105mm adapter ring and a $320.00 105 mm CPL. Don't mate a modern CPL by its female threads. The only use female threads of a CPL should have is to serve as lens cap holder.



+1.
I had this problem with a Lee WA adapter and my B+W CP-L. When I was using it, it felt great that I could use the two and also turn the polarizer merely by turning the Lee system altogether clockwise.
However, I realized to my dismay afterwards that the outer ring of the CP-L, which I need to grab tightly in order to get the WA adapter off, is completely hidden under the adapter. Turning the adapter counterclockwise merely turns the outer ring of the polarizer with respect to the inner ring, with no effect on removing the adapter whatsoever.
The solution was to use gaffer's tape to secure the two rings of the polarizer and then twist them off as one piece.
You can have a similar situation with a regular filter if you screw the adapter on too tight.

I can understand it might worry some to have the lens 'bare' while using the Lee system, especially as you carry the camera+lens from one place to another, because you wouldn't have the filters stuck at that time, and you might not want to take the adapter on and off every time to put the lens cap on. I recommend getting the Lee filter caps ($ 8 for 3 pieces) and ensuring peace of mind.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 18, 2014)

Eagle Eye said:


> Not completely relevant to the thread, but I said I'd follow up. Like the 17-40mm f/4L, the 16-35mm f/4L IS has no vignetting at 20mm and above with an B+W XS-Pro clear filter, wide angle Lee adaptor, Lee filter holder with two slots and a 105mm adaptor, and a B+W 105mm extra wide circular polarizer. My 24-70mm f/4L IS is good at 24mm.



I'm curious whether you can go below 20 mm with either the 17-40 or 16-35 f/4 if you take the clear filter off before attaching Lee wide angle adaptor/holder/105mm adaptor and B+W 105mm extra wide CPL (I take it this is the one that is 105mm on the attaching side, and larger on the side towards the subject)?

It would be useful to know for those who do go bare when using the Lee system (and I have been one of them - although I confess I have been using the CPL between lens and Lee and have gotten it to work sortof - not well).


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 18, 2014)

docsmith said:


> I don't have the Lee Big Stopper, but I use grad ND filters a lot. I have found that I sometimes get mechanical vignetting at wider angles if I leave the protective filter on. Something to look for.



+1. On the 24-70 you _can _stack, though I don't. 

But under 24mm you need to watch how much stuff you are stacking up in front of the front element or you'll lose your corners from vignetting.

- A


----------



## mro (Jul 19, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> I just got my Lee filter kit and Big Stopper. Planning to use on my 2.8 16-35 II and my 2.8 24-70 II. I normally keep B and W UV filters on these for "protection". Just wondering what others who own the Lee system do......do you put the adapter on over your UV, or take the UV off while using the Lee system. I put the adapter on over my B & W's.... it fits, but when you take the adapter off the UV filter tends to come with it and I could see it easily getting stuck. I have been reading a lot about the UV or no UV "protective" filter debate. I have always used them, but I may "go bare" now.....just wondering what other Lee users do! Thanks for any info!



I don't see the reason for using the UV-filter when I'm using my Lee system. Not like it is protecting against anything (it's no longer the outermost filter on the lens) the only thing it might do is decrease the IQ, introduce extra flare and possibly vignette. Normally I leave my wide angel adapter ring on my 17-40mm all the time, because that's what I use most of the time. That in turn means I don't use a UV-filter for that lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 19, 2014)

mro said:


> jeanluc said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my Lee filter kit and Big Stopper. Planning to use on my 2.8 16-35 II and my 2.8 24-70 II. I normally keep B and W UV filters on these for "protection". Just wondering what others who own the Lee system do......do you put the adapter on over your UV, or take the UV off while using the Lee system. I put the adapter on over my B & W's.... it fits, but when you take the adapter off the UV filter tends to come with it and I could see it easily getting stuck. I have been reading a lot about the UV or no UV "protective" filter debate. I have always used them, but I may "go bare" now.....just wondering what other Lee users do! Thanks for any info!
> ...



I think some UV/clear filter believers (goodness knows I am one) believe every lens' front element should be protected if possible. And there is legitimate concern for this in the context of 100x150 / 4x6 / 4x4 filter user -- if you are shooting the tide or a river and your camera takes a splash, takes a sandy gust of wind, etc., a Lee Foundation holder and a Big Stopper will do little to protect the front element.

All that said, using my Lee square/rectangular ND grads and NDs is the *one* time I leave my lenses front elements exposed. The _certainty_ of vignetting on wide angles is worse than the _possibility_ of a nasty salt water splash. Keep in mind that I principally use these sort of filters on wide angles. I don't know if I would make the same decision on longer FLs.

- A


----------



## mro (Jul 19, 2014)

dppaskewitz said:


> Eagle Eye said:
> 
> 
> > Not completely relevant to the thread, but I said I'd follow up. Like the 17-40mm f/4L, the 16-35mm f/4L IS has no vignetting at 20mm and above with an B+W XS-Pro clear filter, wide angle Lee adaptor, Lee filter holder with two slots and a 105mm adaptor, and a B+W 105mm extra wide circular polarizer. My 24-70mm f/4L IS is good at 24mm.
> ...



I did a quick test on my 17-40 with Lee holder, 2 slots, with 105mm ring attached. Oh and to answer the question what 105mm cirpol I'm using look at the picture 

All images shot at F8 against a whiteish wall, I've overexposed them somewhat to get rid of the shadows on the wall. The ones taken with the cirpol has a four time longer shutter speed to account for loosing about 2-stops with the cirpol.

First image is taken at 17mm with just the filter holder attached to the lens, so there is no vignetting from the 105mm filter ring attachment.
Image number two is at 17mm with the cirpol on, obvious vignetting.
Number 3 at 20mm with cirpol, slight vignetting in the corner.
Number 4 at 21mm no vignetting visible. 

Edit: Oh, the order got messed up, but I guess you can read the filename for each image. Sorry about that.


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 19, 2014)

The reason I remove mine off, is solely because of vignetting. AFAIR, using only 2 square filters it vignettes at 10-11mm; adding the 82mm c-pol at the end further increase the vignetting up until 13mm.

If there was a UV filter attached, vignetting would be worse. I live near the coast, yet no matter how much I want to leave the UV on for added protection I just can't coz of vignetting.


----------



## lintoni (Jul 19, 2014)

I take the protective filter off with my 17-40 and then attach the Lee holder. Other lenss, where vignetting is not a problem, I'll leave the protective filter on.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 19, 2014)

mro said:


> dppaskewitz said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle Eye said:
> ...



MRO:

Thanks for the info. Are you using the Lee 77mm wide angle (W/A) adapter ring, or the standard one (Lee 77mm Std)? Just curious. 

Thanks, DPP


----------



## mro (Jul 19, 2014)

dppaskewitz said:


> mro said:
> 
> 
> > dppaskewitz said:
> ...



I'm using the Lee 77mm wide angle adapter ring.

//Mikael


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 20, 2014)

mro said:


> [his test shots]



There are a ton of variables that affect your vignetting performance, so we can't just say "the 17-40 vignettes at ____ FL". These include a few that you mentioned, but there are others:


If you are using UWA Lee rings or standard Lee rings.
How many slots in the holder, if there is a 105 CPL ring in front, etc.
If you leave a clear/UV/haze on the front element of the camera before the Lee hardware is applied
How tall + how far off of the front element the filter ring is located
How thick the CPL is, and if the leading edge is stepped out beyond 105mm (which some do to avoid vignetting)

I ran a similar test on the new 16-35 F/4L IS and got different results than you did, which should be expected given differences between the lenses:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21554.msg409701#msg409701

- A


----------

